# bar (barre) chording technique



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Here is my latest lesson, a bar chording approach that I have taught for the past 27 years. Hopefully it will cut out the bad habits that can lead to muddy and muted chords. Designed for the player that wants to start moving away from the open chord playing and start moving up the neck. Includes three exercises with detailed fret board diagrams. Click the link at the end of the video for more brand new lessons that I have created this past summer.


----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

dgreen said:


> Here is my latest lesson, a bar chording approach that I have taught for the past 27 years. Hopefully it will cut out the bad habits that can lead to muddy and muted chords. Designed for the player that wants to start moving away from the open chord playing and start moving up the neck. Includes three exercises with detailed fret board diagrams. Click the link at the end of the video for more brand new lessons that I have created this past summer.


Well done video. Should be helpful to beginners.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice lesson!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Way to go, and a good point in enforcing the notion of repeating this short exercise daily.
One has to be well suited to using their time wisely, and suggesting 5-10minute stretches of any single exercise is useful.


----------

